# Comparison of 2001 Orion kits



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I've dug out all of the 2001 Orion kits I presently have and I decided to look at them all together.

Most of this has been discussed here, I just thought some would be interested in a direct comparison. 










The far left kit is the original Aurora release from 1969. Listed scale is 1/144

Next is the mid '70s Aurora re release kit.

Next is the 2011 Moebius Orion kit. Listed scale is 1/128 but the overall length is almost identical to the earlier kits.

Last is the new, 2017 Moebius kit.

Some info.

The only change that I can see between the two Aurora kits is the 1968 kit has textured panels behind the cockpit, the wing leading edge scoops, and in front of the engines.




























The two Moebius kits are the same size, but as we know completely different tools.

Here is a comparison of the wings of the old Aurora kit and the two versions of the Moebius kits.

The 2017 Moebius vs the 1969 Aurora










The 2011 Moebius vs the 2017 Moebius











The engine section 1969 vs 2017










The decals
The PanAm decals are the Jbot decals





















For me, My favorite is the mid '70s re release. The textured panels on the 1st kit look out 
of place. The 1969 kit shown here was a model of the month kit, thats why it is packaged in 
a plan/small box.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Here are the instructions:


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to express my thanks for all your research.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I, too, wish to express thanks! I think this sort of thing is very helpful, both as a practical matter and on a historical level.

I won't vote simply because all I've ever built was the '68 release, so there's only nostalgia instead of an informed decision. I think I may have built the '70s reissue but I'm honestly not sure. 

Man the wing thickness of the first Moebius release was out of control, wasn't it?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks. I had all 4 on hand so I figured I'd lay them all out together.

Steve H, Vote for the 1969 version! it's your favorite!

Yah, Moebius really got it wrong on the 2011. The 2017 wing is much better and in some ways better than the old Aurora kit. The Aurora kit has a 1 piece wing. Moebius molds both versions with a top and a bottom. This allows the slots in the rear to be more accurate.

I know it's been done to death, but the decals on the Moebius kit are a nice compromise for a scale look. 
Having said that I still like the engraved paneling on the Aurora kits


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Gee thanks for posting these pictures..... you must be one of the few that have all the versions...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Your welcome.

The mid '70s is not mine. It's a friends that has been loan for a while.

I got the original issue off Ebay about 10 years ago for a very good price. I expect the lack of 
the original box was the reason.

I suppose I should have included the Airfix kit in the poll but I've never built one, or even seen one.

I've heard its very bad. Does anyone have any photos of it they can post?


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

mach7 said:


> I suppose I should have included the Airfix kit in the poll but I've never built one, or even seen one.
> 
> I've heard its very bad. Does anyone have any photos of it they can post?



Thanks for the comparisons. I had the 70's Aurora version and currently have the 2011 Moebius version. I also had the Airfix version, but sold it on ebay a while back. It is as bad as you've heard, the details and overall contours of the ship are way off. 



Here are a couple of photos I found on the internet:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

So the Airfix wasn't just a regional repop of the Aurora kit? Huh. I don't think I knew that. 

Wait, this was discussed way back when wasn't it? I think a comment was made about how odd it was Airfix got it wrong as the dang filming miniature was built right in their metaphorical back yard and all. 

And NOW I'm trying to recall if there was a Japanese plastic kit made back in the day, not that it's really relevant to the thread (this isn't "every version of the 2001 spaceplane ever kitted" after all but that would be a cool thing to do if someone had all the kits. ). I'll try and dig up my one book on Japanese sci-fi and space kits and see if there's anything listed.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks Spock62 for the photo's!

Steve,

I've never heard of a Japanese kit that wasn't a re issue of the old Aurora kit. 
I would not be surprised if we found out Bandi had done one.
If you find out anything please post it here!

Thanks.


----------



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

I have a fondness for the Airfix kit, even though it's not the most accurate thing. It goes together nicely and was there for me during the Aurora-less years


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have any images of the rear engine room? I built the this kit when it re-released in 1975. If my memory is correct, like the '69 version, the aft section could be removed to reveal an engine room. I built the 2011 version, and I was a little disappointed that Moebius decided to eliminate this feature.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

LoraElise said:


> I have a fondness for the Airfix kit, even though it's not the most accurate thing. It goes together nicely and was there for me during the Aurora-less years


I went to Ebay last night to look for an Airfix orion. They were all around $55-$75 plus shipping.
I found 1 for $35 with shipping so I bought it. It will be here next week and I'll post some photos then.

pob63,

I see about getting some photos of the engine room up. My friends '75 version has all the parts for it but they have come off over the years. I'm trying not to mess with it too much, just preserve it as is.

The '69 kit I have has all the parts there.

One interesting thing to note, the 2011 Moebius kit engine room bulkhead has the same details as the
old Aurora kit. The 2017 kit has no details molded in at all.


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

One interesting thing to note, the 2011 Moebius kit engine room bulkhead has the same details as the
old Aurora kit. [/QUOTE]

I noticed that when I saw a preview image of a few of the parts for the 2011 kit. Based on that, I thought for sure there would be an engine room. I was a little disappointed when there wasn't. However, given the amount of after-market parts that were available for the Moonbus, I assumed that somebody would produce add-on parts to replicate this missing engine room details of the Orion .... so much for assumptions.


----------



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

mach7 said:


> My friends '75 version has all the parts for it but they have come off over the years. I'm trying not to mess with it too much, just preserve it as is.
> 
> The '69 kit I have has all the parts there.


I'm picking up an old assembled 1969 engine room plus a few misc clipper parts from someone, but will likely need to either disassemble it or just use it as a guide for scratch-building something. What is the best way to break/crack/strip old yellowed glue and paint?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I have been soaking metal and platic parts in Super Clean for about 5 years now - works great on paint, chrome, decals and tampos.

Have never tried it with old yellowed glue though.

When I was younger I learned to cut apart glue assembled items with an x-acto knife. Use a fresh blade are break the tip off - to expose a new edge and make a guide cut and numerous slow passess to cut thru the plastic/glue joint. Dont try to make the cut in one deep swipe of the knife.

A box cutter may work better on larger pieces - if needed. Note that the eventual cut through will be much wider.

:cheers2:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Can you fill the engine assemblies with water and place them in the freezer overnight?? I had this kit many years ago so I can't remember if that's possible.


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

There was a Japanese Marusan kit:
https://www.scalemates.com/products/img/5/9/1/1026591-27767-89-720.jpg
Kinda toyish with wheels on the bottom ( the Japanese were slapping wheels on everything back then)
Found pics of the parts:
http://usi.kir.jp/Data/Musium/Plamodel/Orion_Marusan_2.jpg
https://auctions.c.yimg.jp/images.a...centecho-img600x450-1447853936qvbkt821985.jpg
https://toykaitoritai.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/IMG_35701.jpg
There was a toy version too:
https://www.antiquesnavigator.com/archive/2011/02/11/300522725793.jpg

Have 2 of the Aurora kits (69' and 75') and 2 of the Airfix kits, but still prefer the Aurora kits.
Not that crazy about the Moebius kit.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I like the Airfix kit too even though it isn't very accurate. The Moebius kit's always been a disappointment to me even with the upgrade. Moebius can't seem to do fine panel lines.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

There was also a Wilco resin recast of the Aurora kit: basically identical, but solid resin, with no engine, no spikes (if I recall), no decals, but tiny little bubbles around the window frames. It filled the gap after the Aurora and before the Moebius.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The Airfix Orion came today.

Its shape is off, but not as much as I thought. Overall its better than I thought!

I'll look forward to building it in the future!

Does anyone know if its possible to add it to the already existing poll on this thread?

Here are the photos comparing the 1969 Aurora, 2017 Moebius, and the 1980 Airfix.










1969 and Airfix:




























I'm not sure where the odd color scheme and decals come from. At least it comes with
a nice set of PanAm logos.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd say the odd colour scheme is because Airfix wanted to get as much use from the tooling as possible without paying for a 2001 licence. They made it more colourful and snazzy to appeal to kids.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Probably. It does say 2001 on the box and the instructions, but I see no copy-write marks on the kit.

At first I thought the colorful decals were to avoid paying PanAm for the use of the logo, but they are on the decal sheet also.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

fernieo said:


> There was a Japanese Marusan kit:
> https://www.scalemates.com/products/img/5/9/1/1026591-27767-89-720.jpg
> Kinda toyish with wheels on the bottom ( the Japanese were slapping wheels on everything back then)
> Found pics of the parts:
> ...



Marusan! Thank you, that's the company I was thinking of. They were quite active in making kits of various Sci Fi shows. The wind up motor (aka 'Zenmai' motor) is inevitable, as it was the time of the 'play model' (the original meaning of the word 'plamo' with accurate (or at least more so) scale modeling of SF subjects to come with 1978's Arrivederci, Yamato and the beautiful plastic kits made by Nomura Toy (and then later by Bandai). 

As to the Airfix spaceplane kit, it's surprising, it seems to be more accurate than the Aurora in some areas (that little 'hook' or beak at the engine exhausts for one) yet way off in others. Right in your back yard, Airfix. How could you muff it?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Trek Ace's nice thread on the new big Orion got me thinking about about updating this thread.

I added the 2 new Orions, the 1/350 and 1/72 kits. I also added the nice, new HDA decals.










Here is everything:










The instructions.











The decals.

1/160








1/350








1/72









Old Aurora









Airfix









Fuselages









Engines









Wings









The stands.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The built Moebius kit is the older release with the thick wings.

Here is the thickness of the wings of the old Aurora, the first Moebius, and the later Moebius kit.

First Moebius:









Aurora:









New Moebius:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I can only say which is my least favorite, and that would be the Moebius release with the super-fat wings. What the heck were they thinking???


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)




----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

My thoughts on the 3 new(er) Moebius kits.
The shape looks very good on all 3.

I think I'm in the minority, but I really like the decal panel lines on the 2 smaller Orions, at those scales the panel lines
would be way too thick/wide, like on the old Aurora kit. We like them because we grew up building models with them, but they are inaccurate.

The engraved lines on the 1/72 are also too wide but they look better on such a large kit.

As Trek Ace said, the 1/72 Orion is BIG and Hefty.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

How interesting that at the very moment we are all working on models of the fictional _Orion_ from 2001, there is a real US spacecraft named _Orion _currently in Earth orbit and soon to be on its way to the moon.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Yeah, that is pretty cool!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

And hopefully, in the future, we'll have a moonbase too!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

There are a couple of 3D kits available. One is brom Bohimso, but I am not sure which version of the space craft development it represents.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

spock62 said:


> And hopefully, in the future, we'll have a moonbase too!


As it would be our 1st moonbase, it should be called Alpha.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

mach7 said:


> As it would be our 1st moonbase, it should be called Alpha.


Oh, it'll probably have some lame acronym-worthy boring name, like "Integrated Moon Base Operations Regional/InterNational Garage" (I M BORING).


----------



## Newbie123 (Sep 7, 2016)

As far as I can tell, the only one worth buying was Stargazer's resin kit. It was well-detailed and seemingly very accurate, and "true" 1/144 scale, in that it could fit a 1/144 interior, which was included. Larger than the "1/144" Moebius, and cheaper if you bought the aftermarket to finish the Moebius. He did all his research. Just as I was about to finally buy one, he lost his caster, and the Moebius kits started to arrive. At least I scored his Discovery before it was too late. Hope he'll start producing some kits again someday. Hear that, Stargazer?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, I got his Orion cargo shuttle, and it's magnificent.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)




----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wash your parts, kids. Looks like Moebius failed to, and my paint job is blotching.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

mach7 said:


> My thoughts on the 3 new(er) Moebius kits.
> The shape looks very good on all 3.
> 
> I think I'm in the minority, but I really like the decal panel lines on the 2 smaller Orions, at those scales the panel lines
> ...


I just wish Moebius had produced decals that were accurate & complete. Based on photos of the original filming miniature, the decals for the fuselage are questionable regarding accuracy, plus most of the panels are not even included. There's quite a few panels on the top, sides and bottom of the fuselage that aren't included, which seems odd. I don't know of any aftermarket panel decals or painting masks available, so it's up to the modeler to add these panels. Not too difficult on the 1/160 kit, but the 1/350 might drive you to drink!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

John P said:


> Wash your parts, kids. Looks like Moebius failed to, and my paint job is blotching.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------

